# r8169 link is up and down frequently!

## prehonor

After the system starts and enters the desktop environment, the network takes a long time to connect through Networkmanager

there ars some logs as:

http://dpaste.com/3DC3DYP

http://dpaste.com/1PKFGH0

unit file list:

http://dpaste.com/0TRXZGZ

ThanksLast edited by prehonor on Mon Mar 23, 2020 3:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## alamahant

r8169 is a BS driver.

Indeed it displays erratic behavior.

I had many many problems with this abominable driver and my realtek gigabit ethernet card.

I would advice you to use an external usb ethernet dongle but I know I will be censored for doing so...

So maybe just use wifi...........

OR find and  compile a driver from your nic manufacturer if available......

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## sdauth

Have you tried to replace your gigabit ethernet cable ? Or before that, check that it is correctly attached. I've had similar issue in the past because of defective cable.Last edited by sdauth on Mon Mar 23, 2020 5:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## alamahant

 *Quote:*   

> Have you tried to replace your gigabit ethernet cable ? Or before that, check that is correctly attached

 

It is working just fine in Windows...........

----------

## Ionen

I remember someone recently who had a similar issue except it had nothing to do with hardware but rather it was NetworkManager fighting with other network managing software bringing it up/down in a loop.

Not that I can say if this is what is happening here  :Smile:  I never tried NetworkManager.Last edited by Ionen on Mon Mar 23, 2020 1:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Anon-E-moose

 *alamahant wrote:*   

> r8169 is a BS driver.
> 
> Indeed it displays erratic behavior.
> 
> I had many many problems with this abominable driver and my realtek gigabit ethernet card.
> ...

 

*hmm* I've been using the driver for years with no problems.

----------

## Ionen

^ likewise, using it on 3 different PCs with varying hardware age and no issues on any of them.

----------

## Jaglover

Same here, this driver may emit firmware load errors, but it definitely works without firmware. There is also net-misc/r8168 in portage. I believe Ionen is on the right track diagnosing this issue.

----------

